# Robber Fly



## NateS (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## camz (Jun 27, 2010)

Nates,

I'm a big fan as usual! How do you set up your flash on your macro shots?(ocf or on camera).


----------



## NateS (Jun 27, 2010)

camz said:


> Nates,
> 
> I'm a big fan as usual! How do you set up your flash on your macro shots?(ocf or on camera).



Thank you sir.  It is both and neither....lol.  It is technically "on-lens" mounted.  I have it mounted to the tripod collar of the Tamron 180mm.  I have a little bracket made plus a swivel on the hot shoe cord that lets me mount the flash on the tripod collar and gives me flexibility on the tilt angle (forward backward) of the flash.  Mounting to the tripod collar also gives me the flexibility to change the direction the flash comes from.  For example, I had the flash on the camera left for the first shot in this thread, but for the second shot, it gave me a set of eyes with no body due to the flash angle.  Using the tripod collar it took me about 3 seconds to swivel the flash to the far right side to make sure his body was lit well for the second shot.

Now that I have a D5000 as well, I will try to get some rig shots so you can see what my setup actually looks like.


----------



## Art Photographers (Jun 28, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## camz (Jul 1, 2010)

NateS said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> > Nates,
> ...


 
Thanks!


----------



## dak1b (Jul 4, 2010)

superb! :thumbup:


----------



## julz (Jul 4, 2010)

wow. stunning


----------



## R.D. (Jul 4, 2010)

holy smokes, that's a cool shot, er, two.. having a snack...

Would love to think I could get shots like that.. was that the sigma 70-300 macro?


----------



## NateS (Jul 4, 2010)

R.D. said:


> holy smokes, that's a cool shot, er, two.. having a snack...
> 
> Would love to think I could get shots like that.. was that the sigma 70-300 macro?



Thank you.  It was actually the Tamron 180mm f3.5 and 68mm of extension tubes.


----------

